# Got to 2nd interview, is it pushy to call potential employer for update?



## ci1 (19 Nov 2008)

Hi All,
I went for a job interview Friday 2 weeks ago which I feel went really well and the interviewer gave me great feedback.
I got called back for a second one with a different interviewer last Friday which I also feel went well. She went into a lot of detail about the position, and some further detail that I didn't really feel I needed to know unless I was offered the job i.e. she went through each member of staff and told me about their work standard and personality etc. and she also give me ideas and advice on how to tackle certain aspects of the job like admin, hr etc.

She said I was a strong candidate but that she had 2 more people to see & that she would call me on Monday or Tuesday, its now Wednesday afternoon.

Is it pushy to call her on Thursday morning for an update or just sit tight and wait to hear?? Never been in the position before and really want the job, the good feedback and vibes I got make me feel like I was in with a good chance but now not so sure.
Have not worked in 3 months which is why I'm prob a bit more over anxious than I should be.

Any suggestions appreciated!!


----------



## MaryBe (19 Nov 2008)

Absolutely, call her tomororrow morning (or this afternoon if you wish)  In my experience - it was the person who showed the biggest interest (as well of course the approp qualifications, etc) who got the job.  Given that she said she would get back to you - you have to ring her ie if you really are interested.


----------



## ci1 (19 Nov 2008)

Thanks for that MaryBM

I have had such mixed responses when I asked other people.  I feel that I should ring and express further interest.

Will do so today!


----------



## MaryBe (19 Nov 2008)

ci1 said:


> Thanks for that MaryBM
> 
> I have had such mixed responses when I asked other people. I feel that I should ring and express further interest.
> 
> Will do so today!


 

Good Luck, let me know how you got on.


----------



## FutureProof (19 Nov 2008)

Be careful what you say though. Make sure you don't make them think that you have asumed you had the job after the interview went well, having given interviews in the past this is very off putting.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Nov 2008)

I would not phone.  Employers often give unrealistic timeframes for getting back to candidates.  They might find it quite awkward to tell you why it's taking a few days longer than expected. 

I would send a polite and professional email, confirming your interest in the job, highlighting again the key points which make you suitable and looking forward to hearing from them.

Brendan


----------



## BetsyClark (19 Nov 2008)

I am with Brendan on this one and would not phone, but I would write an e-mail or hand deliver a letter, thanking the interviewer for their time etc, and how enthusiastic you feel about the role available, summarise your suitability in a couple of lines, say you hope they agree, and remind them how you are looking forward to hearing from them.

Best of luck

Betsy


----------



## NorfBank (19 Nov 2008)

I would say it depends on the job.

If it's say a commisison based sales role where you will be on the phone a lot of the time then call.

If it's a "more reserved" role where email is the normal channel of communication then a polite email as advised would be better.


----------



## sam h (19 Nov 2008)

I would agree that a call may appear too pushy...there could be many reasons why they didn't call, but you definately don;t want them to appear like they haven't done what they said they would.....ie, call by a certain time.  

Email to thank them & looking forward to hearing from them shows interest without having to put them on the spot as to why they didn't call.


----------



## bren1916 (19 Nov 2008)

I'd leave it completely and see what happens.
If you're the right person for the job - they'll offer it to you.
IMHO an email - letter or phone call is not going to 'swing' it for you...


----------



## MaryBe (24 Nov 2008)

ci1, any news on that job?


----------



## Complainer (24 Nov 2008)

ci1 said:


> She went into a lot of detail about the position, and some further detail that I didn't really feel I needed to know unless I was offered the job i.e. she went through each member of staff and told me about their work standard and personality etc


Are you sure you want to work for an organisation that has such a cavalier attitude to confidentiality? Are you happy that in a few months time, the HR person may well be discussing your work standard and your personality with interviewees?


----------



## ci1 (25 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Yeap, I called her last Friday afternoon and left a message as her phone went to voice mail.
She actually texted me back and said that they got an application from a candidate with a bit more experience but that it was very close.

So glad I rang and got it over with, not sure if she would have gotten back to me.

But yes Complainer you are right in what you said & I think even to text me back a reply was very unproffessional.

The job was to a manage a department in a high end Department store, the brand is owned by a UK company who do the hiring but I would actually be paid/trained by the department store. I doubt the HR or managment of the Department store would be happy that they would be texting candidates with job refusals because they are a proffessional group...

Anyhow, put it down to experience. The job search continues...


----------



## Pique318 (25 Nov 2008)

Complainer said:


> Are you sure you want to work for an organisation that has such a cavalier attitude to confidentiality



I'm not sure any confidentiality was breached based on the OP's posts. Were names mentioned or was it more a case of "well we have one very bubbly person who's worked in the trade for 5 years and she's lovely" type of thing ?


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Nov 2008)

I think its very wrong the number of companies who don't contact a candidate after an interview if they're unsuccessful. Years ago I sent my CV to an employment agency. they contacted me to say that their MD had seen my CV and would like to interview me for a position within the firm. I was surprised at this turn of events, went along and did a very lenghty interview with him (almost 2 hours) at the end of which he as much as said the job was mine and he'd be in touch. I never heard from him again nor from the agency about any third party jobs (which was the purpose of my application in the first place). As I was offered and accepted a job elsewhere within a few days of my interview with the agency I wasn't particularly bothered but I did think the fact I never heard from them again showed them in a bad light.
It is something I have always borne in mind and always make a point of contacting unsucessful interview candidates (even if only by standard letter) after any interview process I'm involved in.


----------



## ci1 (26 Nov 2008)

Totally agree FredBloggs!!

I was made redundant at the end of July, I have registered with 16 agencies, 3 of them put me forward for positions that had already been filled,  and one called me to see if I was still not working as they were updating records.

I have also applied for upwards of 130 jobs and I have received approx 25 responses either by email or letter.

I am reaching the end of my tether with the whole thing to be honest.  Coming from a HR background I always have and endeavor to make a point of responding to candidates even if its just to tell them their application is still under review...


----------



## ci1 (26 Nov 2008)

sorry....the point I was trying to make about the agencies that once I visited and registered I heard nothing back!!


----------



## mumofthree (5 Dec 2008)

OP, if you still want the job, and leaving hurt feelings to one side, I would advise you to email them back, say that you are disappointed (dont go overboard) not to have gotten the job, thank them for their time and interest, and ask them to keep you in mind for future roles.
The other candidate may pull out, or may blot their copybook between now and the job starting, or even on the first day - in which case the job may be yours.
Worth an email - you would be amazed the impact that it could make, and it could lead to you getting the job.


----------



## Bob the slob (6 Dec 2008)

Thats good advice.  I must try that the next job I apply for.  Thanks.


----------

